# SGTP January Shoot..



## Muddyfoots (Dec 31, 2012)

Hard to believe foam season is upon us again.

South Ga Traditional and Primitive will be hosting our first shoot of the year Saturday, January 12th. Starting at 8am, or somewhere close.

We will have 2, 15 target courses set. One for the faint of heart; One for the even more faint... Hatchetbow Dan in charge of those.. 

DirtyDan will be building a 3 piece takedown traditional bow. Come on out and witness the making of this. Bring your own stave and build along, if you wish.

Shoot fees:
Members $5.00
Non members $10.00
Memberships available $35.00/ Household/ Yearly
Lunch $5.00 Donation

Shoot fees allow for unlimited shooting during the day of the shoot.

Here's hoping for another great year of traditional archery to each of the other clubs. SGTP wishes you much success!

371 Poole Rd.
Ellaville, Ga 31806


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 2, 2013)

Bring a hardwood sapling about 7 ft long and 2 to 2 1/2" in diameter.  Drawknife or hatchet or large knife and a big rasp.  Some tough twine also.  See you there.
Dirty Dan


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 2, 2013)

Dirty44Dan said:


> Bring a hardwood sapling about 7 ft long and 2 to 2 1/2" in diameter.  Drawknife or hatchet or large knife and a big rasp.  Some tough twine also.  See you there.
> Dirty Dan



Should the sapling be green or dried, or does it matter?


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 2, 2013)

It does not matter.  If it is green, you can work it down to pre-tiller and clamp it up to let it dry.  If you work a dry one, you can shoot it that day.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2013)

Ha every bow i've built ended up in at least 3 pieces


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 5, 2013)

Four pieces make better kindling!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 7, 2013)

menu for sat Beef Brisket and boston butt


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2013)

dpoole said:


> menu for sat Beef Brisket and boston butt



Gonna be too hot for Chili and cornbread, huh?


----------



## dpoole (Jan 7, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Gonna be too hot for Chili and cornbread, huh?



no that has been bumped back a month till the feb shoot. we came into the jan items at no cost to the club so we said thanks


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2013)

dpoole said:


> no that has been bumped back a month till the feb shoot. we came into the jan items at no cost to the club so we said thanks



Can't beat free...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 7, 2013)

Im planning on coming


----------



## dpoole (Jan 9, 2013)

nO LEAVES ON THE TREES OR BUSHES THIS TIME OF YEAR YOU CAN ALMOST SEE THE TARGETS dAN SET UP.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 9, 2013)

dpoole said:


> nO LEAVES ON THE TREES OR BUSHES THIS TIME OF YEAR YOU CAN ALMOST SEE THE TARGETS dAN SET UP.



Almost, huh? LOL. Wait until you see what he and I will do at the State Shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 9, 2013)

dpoole said:


> nO LEAVES ON THE TREES OR BUSHES THIS TIME OF YEAR YOU CAN ALMOST SEE THE TARGETS dAN SET UP.



Will have a nice trail getting to the targets.


----------



## maymolly (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't make this one but I need to get down there this year.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Can't make this one but I need to get down there this year.



Yeah. We need to talk.


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 12, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah. We need to talk.



Wouldn't be about a certain T-Bone individual  would it ???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Wouldn't be about a certain T-Bone individual  would it ???



Certainly. And you.

Had a great time today. 

Thanks to all that came.


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 12, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Certainly. And you.
> 
> Had a great time today.
> 
> Thanks to all that came.



We need to get him a bow.


----------



## maymolly (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you, Muddy and all the others, for some good food and a great time. 

Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2013)

Missed Barry Duggy...


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are a few of the photos my wife took yesterday. Was really a lot of fun. Thanks to everyone who made the shoot happen.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 14, 2013)

nice pictures thanks !!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks for the pics Steve. I see a couple long shots of my honey out shooting......

That little gal that came with ya'll looks like she's taken mighty fine with shooting her bow!!!!!


----------



## buzzman (Jan 18, 2013)

We had a great time; can't wait to do it again. Like the pics Steve. See ya'll back in N. Ga.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 19, 2013)

Best part of these pictures is all the young people that are being raised the right way. Pass it on everyone.


----------

